# How do you remove a broken drill bit?



## scottishrose (Sep 25, 2009)

Well, I finally jumped in feet first an am making my first woodworking projects. Actually making something rather than just buy the wood and supplies and storing them in the garage until I have enough experience/tools to do it.
It's not anything fancy but it will be my first "project completed picture" on LJ's so I'm enjoying the triumphs and sometimes expleatives like when I was just drilling a hole and the bit broke off right at the wood level. So: Anyone know the secret to removing an embedded drill bit so I can get on with the project and have something to show for myself? Just for the curious, I'm building a small drafting table and matching chair. Any help would be greatly appreceated and I don't have a lot of fancy tools, so this needs to be able to be done simply if possible.
Thanks everyone
Scottishrose


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

OK:

1. Is the bit broken off even with the wood, or is even a little sticking out?
2. What kind of wood is it? Harder is worse.
3. Could you drill a bigger hole, if needed?
4. Could you start a hole from the other side and punch through a little bit of wood to push the broken drill bit out?

Face it, you may have to trick out a hole saw and then make a grain matching plug.

Good luck!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

You might be able to get ahold of it with a pair of needle nose pliers if it is a twist drill. Turn and pull it until yoiu get it out far enough to grab it with bigger pliers. Keep twisting and pulling.


----------



## fussy (Jan 18, 2010)

Look for a screw extractor thingy. WOODCRAFT # 124211 is a good place to start. Now that you know what you're looking for, you can probably find one locally. If not, it's an excuse to buy another tool. You'll get used to that: it's an affliction we all share.

The way it's used is CAREFULLY. Chuck into your drill, drill around the broken screw deep enough to clear it, lever it out with a small chisel or scredriver,etc., remove it and replace it with a grain-matching plug. Simple after you've done it, really. YOU CAN DO IT-YOU'RE A LUMBERJOCK, AND YOU'RE OK!

Steve


----------



## scroller999 (Jan 1, 2008)

Take an awl and very carefully remove a small amount of wood around the broken drill bit, when you can grab the bit with a needle nose pliers turn it in a counter clock direction with a little upward motion. This should extract the broken drill bit.Then use a slightly larger bit and drill through the same hole, this should do away with the shoulder that you made scraping the wood around the broken drill bit. Hope this makes sense.

mike


----------



## KB1 (Oct 7, 2009)

Do what Mike said, but you may need to use a razor knife to excavate enough to get a good grip on the drill bit. If needle nose don't get it buy a needle nose vise grip. Trust me through the years you will use them hundreds of times. This is a project for yourself and new hobby. The battle scar will be a reminder of how far you have gone 10 years from now. You have learned an important thing- DRILLBITS DO NOT TURN CORNERS. Just like I did 30 years ago. Good luck and have fun with it. KB1


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

If its of any use check out my blog No15 Sanding surprise


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Maybe not what you want, but here is how to get that bit out.
I broke a screw just like your bit.

1) Use a plug cutter to cut around your bit. My screw came out with the plug.
2) Use a larger plug cutter to cut a replacement.
3) Tape off the area to prevent damage.
4) Glue in the plug, let it dry and sand it flush.

Here are the pics.

Good luck.
Mike

EDIT: OOPS! Looks like I got suckered into posting to an old thread. Thanks Rob.


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

> Maybe not what you want, but here is how to get that bit out.
> I broke a screw just like your bit.
> 
> 1) Use a plug cutter to cut around your bit. My screw came out with the plug.
> ...


No worries. It is still a good tip and that is always a good thing to share!


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Hah! I posted on this thread back in ancient history! I wonder how it came out (pun intended!).


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Me too DL ;-))

MTStringer, Good idea are better late than never! ;-)


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

> Me too DL ;-))
> 
> MTStringer, Good idea are better late than never! ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Thanks.


----------

